# Would a 'dirt-jump' mountain bike fit a 12 year old 5'1-2 growing kid??



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

My son hasn't hit his growth spurt yet, but he is only a little shorter than average for his grade from what I've seen, which is sixth. He will be 12 years old next spring when he would ride the bike I am considering getting him for Christmas. So for anybody that knows or has a good opinion, would a dirt jumper mountain bike with a 14' seat tube and a 22' Top Tube fit a kid who that is 5'1 and will probably be 5'2 in the spring?? Would this make a decent light trail bike for a kid?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

It should work, have you considered a XS (13-14") mtb?

At that age my kid was riding a XS Gary Fisher Marlin and he was about that height at the time.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

DiRt DeViL said:


> It should work, have you considered a XS (13-14") mtb?
> 
> At that age my kid was riding a XS Gary Fisher Marlin and he was about that height at the time.


LOL at your kid riding single track at night!! "Ride faster son!!" Sorry haha. And thank you very much for the reply. My kid is a little smaller boned than yours there, although our family has a history of late growth spurts. I thought about an XS or even a small tbh, I think this will be the bike he has at least through middle school, and I would be sad if he outgrew it. But I can get a deal on an older dirt jumper right now that I can't get close to matching with a 13-14' year model. Thanks again.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The only thing with the dirt jumper will be the harser ride (fork) and the shorter stays. That GF lasted a while, by the time of that pic a replacement frame was on it's way because it was small for him; he jumped from the 13" to 16" and now rides a 18" 29er.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

DiRt DeViL said:


> The only thing with the dirt jumper will be the harser ride (fork) and the shorter stays. That GF lasted a while, by the time of that pic a replacement frame was on it's way because it was small for him; he jumped from the 13" to 16" and now rides a 18" 29er.


It has a pretty decent fork on it, but I guess they make forks on those bikes harsher by nature.. I've never ridden one.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

My 12 year old hasn't quite hit 5' yet and he rides a Trek 4900 with a 13" (XS) frame and it fits him great.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

If you need to because of a good deal, then by all means do what you need to.. but...

My son is also 11, 5' even. He's ridden my DJ which is a 16" Seattube with 22" Toptube (Brown Hardtail) and he's ridden an XS Trail bike (Ventana), Note that while not much different in fit, the DJ stretches him out more because of the slack angles. He was a lot more comfortable on the 15" Trailbike. And no that's not his bike, it was borrowed from his Aunt. We went with a 15" Fuji that fit him a bit big and he's growing into it. Should easily fit him into the first years of high school. 

Also, he can barely move the fork on my DJ despite running just coils (has air preload adjustment) where as the Reba on his Fuji is dialedto 60psi +/65psi- and is very active for him.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Ciclistagonzo said:


> If you need to because of a good deal, then by all means do what you need to.. but...
> 
> My son is also 11, 5' even. He's ridden my DJ which is a 16" Seattube with 22" Toptube (Brown Hardtail) and he's ridden an XS Trail bike (Ventana), Note that while not much different in fit, the DJ stretches him out more because of the slack angles. He was a lot more comfortable on the 15" Trailbike. And no that's not his bike, it was borrowed from his Aunt. We went with a 15" Fuji that fit him a bit big and he's growing into it. Should easily fit him into the first years of high school.
> 
> Also, he can barely move the fork on my DJ despite running just coils (has air preload adjustment) where as the Reba on his Fuji is dialedto 60psi +/65psi- and is very active for him.


Is your DJ bike too harsh for him to ride on light trails? Like fire road/ two way stuff?


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

One of the 13" Trek 4000-series bikes would definitely fit a 5' kid. My son is only 4'5" and he *allllllmost* fits on one. The good thing is they're like cockroaches - they're everywhere, and they'll last forever.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

STACK said:


> Is your DJ bike too harsh for him to ride on light trails? Like fire road/ two way stuff?


I would say yes but you can mod the forks. He's a big kid, ~120 (takes after me 220+) and he barely moves it more than 3/4". It's a Marz DJ 1 which uses coils and Air Assit for preload. For him I bled out all the air. If he was going to use it more, I would take out one of the springs and run just the Air Assisted side and possibly run lighter oil. Most DJ forks have heavy compression damping for the big hits. The lighter oil will help with taking out some of the harshness.

Like I mentioned, I totally get the "good deal" scenario, if you go that route just be prepared to have to mod the bike a bit.

-A


----------



## 25jepstein (4 mo ago)

im 12 and 4ft and 10in what size dj would I get?


----------



## DFWXC (6 mo ago)

Keep in mind most DJ only come with a rear brake, no way would I want to ride trails without a front brake. 

There are tons of XS sized XC framed 26" wheel bikes for sale cheap.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

25jepstein said:


> im 12 and 4ft and 10in what size dj would I get?


26 inch wheel , short frame.
you would fit a 24 inch spawn or NS bikes really well, but outgrow it quick,


----------



## XC Only (Jul 9, 2007)

At 5', my 11 y.o. daughter was able to fit on a Trek Fuel EX, size small, 27.5" wheel, and no dropper post. She also fits on any of the Polygon D-series bikes, and I eventually bought her a D7, size small, 27.5" wheels. The dropper post has been removed and I have a standard post with about 7" of post exposed, so she definitely is in the range of that size frame.

One thing to consider is the compression valving on a lot of these bikes, even XS and S models are too harsh/stiff on a sub 100lb. rider.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

While DJ frames are small they are made for adults. The cranks, bars, etc are going to be way too big. They are also usually really heavy, and have geo that's pretty terrible for trail riding (steep head tube and slack seat tube).


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

I gave my 13 yo my medium Turner 5 spot and it fits his 5’3” frame perfect. It was small for me at 5’11” but made it work for so many years. Anyway, he should have plenty of years to use it. Even in to high school if he sticks with it. Then I’ll upgrade him.
If your looking at a BMX style jump bike then they’re all pretty much the same size. I guess it depends on the bike you want to get him.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think many mountain bikers look at 26” DJ MTB’s and think they are “small” because of the low seat tube and slanting-down top tube. However, for most standard sized DJ-MTB’s the “Reach” or “cockpit room” is intended for an older teen or adult rider—unless you find a size Small adult DJ, with like a 21.5” top tube… that can fit a 5’0”5’6”-ish rider.
My friends son was about 4’10” and 10 years old here, with a size small 21.5” top tube 26” wheel mtb DJ. 
















































22” wheel BMX next to 26” DJ MTB 22.5”top tube


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

This 21.5” top tube size Small adult DJ-MTB (white bike) is shorter in the front end than this 22” top tube Specialized P.Street 24”.


----------

